# Verschiedene Bluescreens, Ursache unbekannt



## diaetsaft (31. August 2011)

Guten Tag
Ich habe in letzter Zeit diverse Bluescreens erhalten, das Programm Bluescreen viewer zeigte mir diese Resultate an
 Bug checking string,                                           Bug checking code,         Caused by driver,         Crash adress

1.SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED,     0x1000007e,             atikmdag.sys,           atikmdag.sys+48f105

2.KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED,                   0x0000001e,              ataport.SYS              ntoskrnl.exe+70590

3. Nicht vorhanden,                                               0xa0000001,                atikmdag.sys            ,ntoskrnl.exe+705c0

4.KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED,                    0x0000001e,                tcpip.sys,                   ntoskrnl.exe+70590

Mein System ist:
Computertyp    ACPI x64-based PC
Betriebssystem    Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
DirectX    DirectX 11.0
CPU Typ    QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955, 3200 MHz (16 x 200)
Motherboard Chipsatz    AMD 760G/780G/780V/785G/790GX/890GX, AMD K10
DMI Motherboardprodukt    GA-880GM-UD2H (Gigabyte)
DIMM3: Corsair XMS3 DHX CM3X2G1600C9DHX  (2x 2Gb)
Grafikkarte    AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series  (1024 MB)
BIOS Typ    Award Modular (03/24/10)
Netzwerkkarte    Hercules Wireless G PCI  

Ich habe schon einen Memtest laufen lassen ( mehrere Stunden)(ohne Fehler), lasse jetzt gerade einen 2. Laufen.
Die Probleme erscheinen nicht bei bestimmten Anwedungen sondern komplett zufällig, ob beim Surfen oder Spielen.
Die Grafikkarte kann es auch nicht sein da vorher bei einer anderen die selben Fehler auftreten.

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen, vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## RedBrain (31. August 2011)

Welche AMD Catalystversion verwendest du?

Ist deine Grafikkarte übertaktet?

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED hat deine Grafikkarte unter Vollast einen Timeout. Quelle


----------



## diaetsaft (31. August 2011)

Hallo die Catalyst version ist 11.7 und die Grafikkarte ist nicht übertaktet. Dieser Crash passierte während ich Surfte, also keine großartige Last für die Graka.
Achso was ich vergessen habe zu sagen, tritt ein Bluescreen auf dann ist es normalerweise eine Sache von Minuten/Stunden bis der nächste auftritt, aber am nächsten Tag kann schon wieder alles in Butter sein.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. September 2011)

Hast du es auch schon mit anderen Treiberversionen probiert?

Wenn du schreibst "in letzter Zeit", heißt das, dass die Probleme nicht von Anfang an bestanden haben?
Was für ein Netzteil ist eingebaut?
Mache bitte noch ein paar Sceenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## diaetsaft (1. September 2011)

Hallo
In letzter Zeit bedeuted das ich die Probleme habe seit ich Grafikartentreiber und W-Lan treiber instaliert habe, aber nicht genau danach sondern da war etwas Zeit dazwischen. Zum Grafikkartentreiber, da ich mir eine neue Graka zugelegt habe, habe ich 2 verschiedene Versionen des Catalyst treibers benutzt. Der erste war nämlich für die onboard Grafikarte ( auch AMD/Radeon), dort benutzte ich den speziellen Treiber von Gigabyte.
Zum Netzteil es ist ein Corsair CX 600 (Watt).
Hitze kann ich eigentlich auch außschließen( Test 1 St. Crysis 2 höchste details, CPU Temp= ca 60°C, GPU= ca 50-60°C.
Und wie gesagt die Bluescreens treten nicht häufiger auf wenn der PC unter belastung ist.
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe.
PS: Was ich vergessen habe zu sagen meine Grundspannung auf den RAM (im Bios) ist 1.6V auf dem RAM Stick steht 1.8V, habe auch schon eine erhöhung der Spannung um 0,1V probiert. Keine Verbesserung
PPS: 2. durchlauf von Memtest ( 3-4 St.) 0 Errors


----------



## simpel1970 (1. September 2011)

1,8V steht auf dem RAM Stick eines DDR3 Riegels? Uff...das würde dem Memory Controller in deiner CPU gar nicht gut bekommen.
Testweise die Spannung fix auf 1,5V, Command Rate auf 2T und die Timings auf 8-8-8-23-31 einstellen. Die RAM Frequenz fest auf 533mhz (=effektiv 1066mz).

Kannst du mal die genauen Spezifikationen der RAM posten.


----------



## diaetsaft (2. September 2011)

Danke für die Antwort werde es ausprobieren und mich dann wieder melden falls es trotzdem noch zu fehlern kommt, oder falls alles ok ist.
PS: Aber mit den Anti-Virus programm hat sowas normalerweise nichts zu tun oder (hab das mehrmals gelesen)
PPS: Was ich noch vergesse hatte zu sagen das manchmal falls ein bluescreen aufgetaucht ist, beim anschließendem Reset, der beepcode : 3 mal lang ertönt( darüber habe ich Award Bios leider nicht viel gefunden), neu hingegen ist nun das es nun nicht mehr zu einen bluescreen sondern zu einem freezescreen kommt. Werde jetzt deine Taktung ausprobieren, soll ich trotzdem vlt. noch mal einen anderen Katalyst treiber versuchen.
PPPS: mit spezifaktionen des rams meinst du kompletten namen usw?


----------



## diaetsaft (2. September 2011)

acsho und bei den timings habe ich leider nur 4 zur auswahl nicht wie du gepostet hast 5.
Und ich habe festgestellt das die meisten blue/freeze screens bei Videos (zb. youtube) erscheinen.


----------



## diaetsaft (2. September 2011)

Gerade ausprobiert wie von dir gesagt, fand er nicht so lustig. frezze und hat sich eine zeit lang geweigert zu starten, bis dann die nachricht kam ( im bios) das es wegen overclocking kam. die corsair seite sagt aber auch das es zu problemen kommen kann und bietet dort seperat timings an.


----------



## diaetsaft (2. September 2011)

Also wieder alles auf auto im bios gestellt, computer startet wieder. nächster bluescreen diesmal ausgelöst durch das anti viren programm (nun deinstalliert), kurz danach noch einer von "unknown module" also langsam wirds wirklich seltsam, es sieht aus als wolle mein PC mal jeden Bluescreen durchprobieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. September 2011)

Sorry, war das WE nicht im Lande.

Wenn es mit den Timings Problemen gibt (sehr eigenartig!), stelle zumindest folgendes im Bios ein:

Command Rate: 2T
Spannung: Teste von 1,50 bis max. 1,65V
Frequenz: 533mhz

Sollte das nicht helfen, lasse die RAM einzeln mit den Werten laufen, ob die Probleme dann auch auftreten.


----------



## diaetsaft (5. September 2011)

Mal ein kleines update von meiner Odysee hier, also ich habe alles ausprobiert ( bis jetzt auf deine neue taktung noch nicht), aber habe herausgefunden das scheinbar der pc mit nur einem ram stick ( egal welcher stabil läuft), wie gesagt scheinbar werde das heut abend mal  weiter überprüfen. Vlt hilft dir ja diese information weiter.


----------



## diaetsaft (5. September 2011)

Noch zu ergänzung, 2t war immer ausgwählt auch 533Mhz. (automatisch), und zur Volt zahl ich kann nicht tiefer als 1.6 v gehen.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. September 2011)

diaetsaft schrieb:


> Noch zu ergänzung, 2t war immer ausgwählt auch 533Mhz.


 
Nicht beim letzten Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory), dort ist die Command Rate auf 1T. Hast du bei der richtigen Einstellung geschaut? Bzw. mache bitte noch mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z - Reiter Memory. Evtl. auch von den Bios-Einstellungen der RAM Timings.


----------



## diaetsaft (6. September 2011)

Das sind die aktuellen bilder die ich machen konnte, die fehlermeldungen basieren auf diesen einstellungen im bios (kam nicht bis cpu-z). Bei bild 387 hab ich die welt nicht mehr verstanden ( neustart war nötig). Es treten sonst keinerlei grafikfehler auf nur beim letzten bild, es hat sich angehört als wollte er einen erneuten bluescreen haben, es aber nicht bis dahin geschaft.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. September 2011)

Stelle bei den Timings den Subtiming-Wert "Row Cycle Time" so hoch wie möglich ein, mindestens aber auf 33. Spannung der RAM auf 1,60V - stufenweise bis max. 1,65V erhöhen.

Eine andere Grafikkarte könntest du testen? Oder deine in einem anderen PC?


----------



## diaetsaft (6. September 2011)

ja konnte eine radeon hd 4... ( kann mich an den rest leider nicht mehr erinnern), ausprobieren besser gesagt war sie vor der jetzigen graka im system, ( da gab es auch schon diese fehler). Habe die möglichkeit meine graka auch auf einen anderen pc zu testen ( dauert nur etwas). Kann es sein das sich mein CPU und der ram einfach nicht kompatibel zu einnander sind ( habe gelesen das scheinbar auch andere leute dieses problem haben bzw. ähnlich). Die quelle dazu habe ich leider nicht mehr parat.
Werde deine einstellungen ausprobieren und dann hier darüber berichten.


----------



## diaetsaft (6. September 2011)

Immernoch Bluescreens, einstellung ist auf 42 mehr geht nicht.


----------



## diaetsaft (6. September 2011)

Was mich am meisten an der sache stört, das alles gut läuft wenn ich nur einen stick drinnenhabe, soll ich blt die sticks auf platz 1 und 3 mal setzen?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2011)

Das könntest du machen.

Sollten Kompatibilitätsprobleme vorliegen (RAM - CPU -Mobo), hätten die aktuellen Probleme seit dem ersten Tag bestehen müssen. So wie du schreibst, bzw. ich das herausgelesen habe, bestehen diese aber nicht von Anfang an (oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?)

Aufgrund der Bildprobleme und des Bluescreens (Ati-Treiber-Problem) würde ich zunächst die andere Grafikkarte testen.
Schreibe auch noch auf, welche HD 4xxx das genau ist.

Probiere es auch noch mal mit den CL8 Timings: 8-8-8-24 (Row Cicle Time auf 42 lassen). Ram Frequenz und Spannung lassen, wie aktuell eingestellt.

Sollte es mit den Timings und auch mit der anderen Graka nicht besser werden, lasse die RAM Riegel einzeln laufen (jeden Riegel einzeln testen).


----------



## diaetsaft (7. September 2011)

es kann schon sein das ich diese probleme von "anfang" an hatte, weil ich glaube den ersten bluescreen ca. 1 woche nach dem zusammenbau hatte. werde jetzt nochmal deine einstellungen ausprobieren und mal schauen.
Ich habe gerade gestern den ganzen tag nur einen stick benutzt, heute den anderen keine anzeichen von fehlermeldungen oder bluescreens.
wie gesagt hilft das alles nichts dann muss halt anderer ram bei. Weil es scheinbar halt schwierigkeiten zwischen genau diesen ram und den prozessor geht ( der prozessor kann scheinbar mit den ram nicht so viel anfangen).
Melde mich dann wieder mit einem Update


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2011)

OK. Dann schau ma mal. Wenn die Probleme doch schon von Anfang an bestanden haben, könnte es natürlich auch ein Kompatibilitätsproblem sein.

Zumindest würde es -wenn das System mit einem RAM Riegel keine Probleme bereitet- die Grafikkarte (und NT) als Schuldigen ausschließen.


----------



## diaetsaft (8. September 2011)

Also es liegt scheinbar am ram beziehungsweise, gibt es ein kompatibilitätsproblem mit dem cpu oder mainboard, ich danke vielmals für all die ratschläge auch wenns am ende nicht ganz geklappt hat. Also dickes Dankeschön.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. September 2011)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## diaetsaft (12. September 2011)

Update: Der übeltäter war der unengaged mode im bios,sind zwei ram sticks in den gleichen modulen ( z.b. blau) und unengaged war eingestellt, dann kommt es zu abstürzen bluescreens. Hoffe ich konnte hiermit jemanden helfen der dass selbe problem hat.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. September 2011)

Was wiederrum auf ein Kompatibilitätsproblem hindeuten könnte. I.d.R. macht der Unganged Mode keine Probleme.


----------



## diaetsaft (13. September 2011)

Hast recht war scheinbar nur zufall das es geklappt hat. Hatte heute wieder ein frezze und das mit neuen ram der auf der gigabyte seite angegeben wird das er kompatibel ist. alles seltsam. Soll ich mein windows nochmal neu aufsetzten um sicher zu gehen das da nicht der fehler liegt?
PS: Das ist der neue Ram 
*Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher (PC1600, 8GB, CL9)*


----------



## diaetsaft (13. September 2011)

Auch hier ist das problem einem freeze dass der pc sich nicht mehr starten lässt ( 3 lange beeps) und erst wenn ich den strom von pc genommen habe, started er wieder.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. September 2011)

Mache hier einen CMOS Reset und poste die Einstellungen des RAM (entweder Bios Einstellungen, oder aber CPU-Z Screenshots -Reiter Memory und SPD).


----------



## diaetsaft (13. September 2011)

Habe cmos ausgeführt und die default einstellungen geladen. das sind die screenshots dazu.
Achso falls von relevanz, beim letzten freezescreen habe ich einfach mal gewartet und mein pc hat sich neu gestarted, hat erneut versucht das windows zu laden, beim ladebildschirm erneutes hochfahren., dies passierte vor den cmos neuaufsetzen.


----------



## diaetsaft (14. September 2011)

Also es läuft bis jetzt ,auf diesen einstellungen (siehe bilder) , ohne frezzes oder crashs. kann aber noch keine endgültige Antowrt geben da es ja manchmal ziemlich gedauert hat bis ein freeze kam. Melde mich bei erneuten problemen oder sage dann bescheit dass alles glatt läuft.
Erstmal vielen vielen dank für deine mühen simpel1970.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. September 2011)

Gern geschehen. Ich drücke jetzt erst mal die Daumen, dass es auch Fehlerfrei bleibt.


----------



## diaetsaft (14. September 2011)

Ehmm so halb , also wenn sie zusammen in steckplatz 1/2 stecken kommt es ab und zu auch noch zu freezescreens. hab sie jetzt in 1 und 3 stecken (also einmal blau einmal weiß) läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. September 2011)

Da mag wohl eine Komponente nicht im Dual Channel laufen ...

Ist die RAM Spannung noch auf Default? Wenn ja, schrittweise bis max. 1,65V erhöhen.


----------



## diaetsaft (15. September 2011)

jap ist auf default ( was seltsamerweise scheinbar 1.6V bei diesen motherboard ist, weil wenn ich plus 0,5 wähle habe ich 1.65 als resultat da stehen). Werde das noch mal ausprobieren falls es nicht klappt muss ich wohl auf den dual channel verzichten.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. September 2011)

Dann schau ma mal, ob sich die erhöhte RAM Spannung positiv auf den Dual-Channel Modus auswirkt.

Wenn nicht, wäre es grundsätzlich kein Beinbruch den RAM "nur" im Single Channel laufen zu lassen. Ein Performance Verlust wäre marginal bzw. kaum bis gar nicht zu spüren. Allerdings würde mich allein die Tatsache, dass es nicht im Dual Channel läuft etwas misstrauisch machen.


----------



## diaetsaft (15. September 2011)

Ja werde ich heute abend noch mal ausprobieren, falls es nicht läuft, werde ich es im single channel laufen lassem. Und ja misstrauisch ist das richtige word dafür


----------



## simpel1970 (15. September 2011)

OK. Dann mal los, ich bin gespannt wie es läuft.


----------



## diaetsaft (19. September 2011)

Also geht nur im single channel, seltsam ist aber so. Wie gesagt trotzdem danke für die mühe.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. September 2011)

Kein Ding! Und wenn du noch Lust zum herumprobieren hast, stelle die CPU NB Voltage eine Stufe höher (max +0.1V, mehr nicht) und probiere bei ansonsten gleichen RAM Einstellungen den Dual Channel noch mal.


----------

